# The Limits of Male Headship in and Out of the Church



## R. Scott Clark (Dec 27, 2009)

Today’s Heidelcast answers mail asking about the limits to male headship. K. writes, “My [male] friends [at school] say that I should always submit to their lead and that this is biblical…. Am I to submit to the lead of all males within the church?”

Heidelcast Episode 14 for Dec 27, 2009


----------



## Scott1 (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks, Dr. Clark

(Some jazzy music and introduction you have for the program!)

Basically, this is how I understand the teaching of Scripture, as you carefully evaluate it in the broadcast- that God has specifically qualified male leadership in the visible church and home. That does not generally apply outside of those spheres.

Now, an outworking of that though would be men, ordinarily leading in many other spheres. There are other scriptures that would support that, even from the priority in creation (e.g. Genesis earning a living by the sweat of one's brow). 

So, from that, one could expect that a society dominated by women in business, in heavy industry, at hard labor was a reflection of disobedience. A reflection of general disobedience.

But there would be many exceptions to that and no particular bar to a woman, particularly at certain points in life being in business and having authority, teaching in schools and universities and having authority, and in politics.


----------

